

Ask HN: How do you keep up with project dependency updates? - dchuk

Let&#x27;s say you&#x27;re working on a Rails project with an AngularJS front end. You use a gemfile to manage your Rails gem dependencies and you use Bower to manage your AngularJS dependencies.<p>How do you keep up to date with all the new releases for all of your dependencies? Is there a way to monitor releases of plugins&#x2F;gems&#x2F;dependencies so you  can be notified when you need to update for bug fixes or feature&#x2F;performance improvements?
======
wise_young_man
I built [http://hubnotify.com](http://hubnotify.com) for this exact purpose.
Currently it works with GitHub, but I have a roadmap of BitBucket and package
managers (npm, packagist, rubygems, etc) as well. It's a free service, hope it
helps you.

------
ortuna
[https://gemnasium.com/](https://gemnasium.com/) works wonders

